# Vagcom: Has anyone tried disabling stop-start on a mk3 TT?



## jc74 (Jul 6, 2014)

Has anyone tried disabling stop-start on a mk3 TT using Vagcom?

I personally find it very annoying and on my previous car, an Audi S5, found a way to switch it off by default using Vagcom. (I chose to have it remember the last state it was in - in my case off 99% of the time).
Has anyone tried switching it off using the same coding? - I will try when I get my car, but this will be about 3 months away, would be good to know in advance it works!

(Off A5OC.Com)
http://www.a5oc.com/forums/audi-a5-s5-t ... post933194



> Originally Posted by S-Fredo View Post
> Hello to everyone,
> 
> Here is a way to disable Start & Stop on recent cars (tested on my Audi A5 3.0 TDI S-Tronic Sportback FL-MY2012):
> ...


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

On my thread there is the guide to do it (tested)


----------



## jc74 (Jul 6, 2014)

ManuTT said:


> On my thread there is the guide to do it (tested)


If you mean this one:-



> -disable start&stop system (thanks to david.beeston)
> Unit 19
> Adaptation
> find in the menù "Start Stop Voltage Limit"
> ...


Then it looks like it will work, but will permanently disable rather than be toggled with a memory. However, personally I'd take that over it being on by default!


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

you should contact that user for more information but following a logical theory, increasing the voltage limit, it would be like deactivated but in theory is still functional..


----------



## audinut (Oct 2, 2015)

I found stop start function was done very good in this model, at least I experienced with mine. It is not over sensitive and once you get used with the car and apply correct pressure on brake, engine wont turn off.

My Mrs car Q5 is very annoying as it's too sensitive and I have to turn it off via vcds.

But with this one I prefer to leave it by default so if I think I'm gonna stuck a fair bit, push the foot a bit more and it's all quiet


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Exactly, on the TT is different than other cars and I keep it too..just press delicate the brake and it doesn't turn off the car


----------



## audinut (Oct 2, 2015)

And it's just little hint here to help. Those who has hold assist option, when you apply the brake and as soon as you see the green hold assist light appears on VC, release the brake immediately then engine wont shut off.

The hold assist is also done pretty well with this model and I trust it completely, as oppose to the Q5, a disaster.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

very useful that optional..! keep pressed the brake pedal it's not hard, but don't do it is better!


----------



## david.beeston (Oct 10, 2015)

Technically with the voltage change method the start/stop is ACTIVE, however the necessary conditions for the engine to stop/start will never be met, and therefore start/stop is in effect disabled.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

That's what I thought..exactly!


----------



## moneyman (Jul 7, 2011)

I may be completely wrong here but I turn mine off using the switch in the car. Get in start up hit switch done.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

moneyman said:


> I may be completely wrong here but I turn mine off using the switch in the car. Get in start up hit switch done.


ahaha yeah you can, everyone can...but he doesn't want to press the button everytime he starts the car!


----------

